# What's Your Favourite Shampoo?



## Jewelry (Mar 24, 2007)

What's your favourite shampoo?? My are Garnier Long&amp;Strong and Sleek&amp;Shine.


----------



## summerxdreams (Mar 24, 2007)

long&amp;strong killed my hair.

I'm using Suave's Brunette shampoo, I've had it for a week and its GREAT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The exact name escapes me atm, sorry.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 24, 2007)

I use Organic stuff

Aveda shampoos u buy only from Salons I refuse to use shampoos from the drugstore they contain lots of chemicals


----------



## luxotika (Mar 24, 2007)

I like either Sebastian Body Double Shampoo and Conditioner, or the volumizing shampoo and conditioner from Biolage. It smells so good!


----------



## H1baby (Mar 24, 2007)

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Milk Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## Maysie (Mar 24, 2007)

right now im using the volumizing stuff from sunsilk...its pretty awesome and smells great. But I also love Biolage cuz its so moisturizing


----------



## selene (Mar 25, 2007)

avalon organics aloe vera jojoba FF shampoo

daddyo shampoo (by LUSH)


----------



## ivette (Mar 25, 2007)

i don't have a favorite

i do like pantene and l'oreal


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2007)

i like aveda sapmoss shampoo


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 25, 2007)

Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Mar 25, 2007)

I find that all shampoos pretty much all work the same on my hair. But if I had to pick one it would be Matrix. It smells sooo good, too.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 25, 2007)

nexxus therappe


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 25, 2007)

i don't have a favorite shampoo


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 25, 2007)

HSH Chocolate Soy Milk Shampoo... To be used in conjunction with the Soy Milk Conditioner and Soy Tri-Wheat Leave-In Conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dove intense moisture shampoo with Pantene ice shine conditioner.


----------



## nursie (Mar 25, 2007)

i love love love herbal essences moisture/hydration shampoo with coconut and orchid....it smells wonderful!!! i have so many shampoos, but another of my favorites is lanza straightening/smoothing shampoo it really gets rid of frizz


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 25, 2007)

when it comes down to it, I like drugstore brands better than salon brands like Aveda (even though it smells divine!). I tried Tresemme shampoo a while back, and I have to say that it was one of the best I've tried for making my hair manageable and soft. plus, it smells great too!


----------



## Manda (Mar 25, 2007)

Right now I am loving the John Frieda Brilliant Brunnette, it makes my hair so soft. My fav smelling is L'Anza but its too expensive


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 25, 2007)

Right now I'm alternating between three shampoos because my scalp hates me when it is cold and dry or the seasons are changing. I have a pretty dandruffy scalp but it is also oily and sometimes dry and itchy. I don't know why or how, but these shampoos seem to keep it at bay lol. I am using Neutrogena T-Gel as my main one, yes it smells like pavement because of the coal tar in it but it seems to work on the dandruff issue... then on and off Rusk Purify Tea Tree Oil and Cucurbita, which smells like peppermint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and also Paul Mitchell Awapuhi.


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 25, 2007)

Me too, me too! It makes my hair happy!


----------



## BlessedRoots (Mar 26, 2007)

creme of nature or Motions.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 26, 2007)

TRESemme Vitamin C Deep Cleansing

Organic Root Stimulator Uplifting

Cream of Nature Ultra Moisturizing

Honestly though, I think most shampoos are pretty much the same, at least to my hair. Now conditioner, that's a whole nother story. LOL


----------



## magosienne (Mar 26, 2007)

Bioderma NodÃ©. i swear by it since it was suggested by a hairdresser (probably the more honest with me). it's totally worth the price.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have a favorite. I have at least half a dozen shampoos and conditioners. LOL. I have no brand loyalty=)


----------



## sooo (Mar 26, 2007)

I use Garnier Long&amp;Strong

:iagree:


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 26, 2007)

I started using Andrew Collinge perfect endings sampoo &amp; condintioner a few weeks ago and am loving it, the best ive found in agesssssssss


----------



## LisaM07 (Mar 26, 2007)

I like Healthy Sexy Hair Soymilk Shampoo w/Tri Wheat Leave In Conditioner


----------



## Akkemie (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't laugh....I'm using at the moment Honey and beer soap bar for my hair.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 26, 2007)

Akkeme - is that a brand of soap, or your personal recipe?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Akkemie (Mar 27, 2007)

I ordered it from chagrinvalleysoap and craft.

I like it a lot...I think it is better than a shampoo, because in a shampoo are so many different ingredients and they are not all good for your hair.

I always had very thin.....baby...hair.

Had to put a lot of moistering in...but now...I only use the bar and nothing else.


----------



## monniej (Mar 27, 2007)

i decided to try something new!

*Dark and Lovely Naturally Soothing Sensations Peppermint Shampoo*

*




*


----------



## Aprill (Mar 27, 2007)

I am still in love with Bed Head Self Absorbed


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 27, 2007)

Even though I'm relaxed, I may have to try that. I love the cooling feel of peppermint.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 27, 2007)

cool....I wonder if it's available in Canada?

will have to check it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 27, 2007)

Biolage Hydrating is the one I always go back to so I guess it has to be my favorite! :laughing:

I'd really like to try Kerastase Oleo Relax next, the shampoo seems to have good reviews!


----------



## Akkemie (Mar 28, 2007)

I live in The Netherlands...The order took about one and a half week to get here.

Take a look on their site....you will find a lot of soap bars.

I ordered 4 and got 4 and a half :laughing:

It is realy worth trying.


----------



## Barbette (Mar 29, 2007)

Whilst in Paris last week I picked up Garnier's Ultry soft Avocado line, I think it is new, and it really is working amazingly well with my thick hair that tends to get dry and frizzy. Just like eating avocado, I suppose it also works benefitial to hair and skin on the outside.

I am a huge avocado fan to begin with, it is good for you.

I got the shampoo, after-shampoo conditioner _and_ the mask, I do all three of them every few days and it is amazing, it is my new favorite hair product.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks Akkemie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what is their website? I just searched on google for "chagrinvalleysoap and craft"

and didn't find anything......


----------



## shellie (Mar 29, 2007)

my whole hair care line is giovanni organics.

i especially love their magnetic line.

since i'd made the switch from shampoos that contain SLS my head have stop itching. gosh...i thought something was wrong with me. well, there could be but at least not that.


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 29, 2007)

i like nexus, althought idont shampoo my hair much any more i like nexxus shampoo and also panteen prov v restoratives


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 1, 2007)

I LOVE matrix sleek look. Its the best shampoo i've ever used on my hair...the conditioner is even better!

For a cheaper brand...i think John Freida is good....the one for straight hair.


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 1, 2007)

I use Organic Or Pantene Time Renewal


----------



## lilprettylucy (Apr 1, 2007)

John Frieda's Brilliant Brunette.

I got it on sale a while ago and am hooked. My hair looks good ALL day with it, and with anything else, that never happens.

I use the Brilliant Brunette conditioner too.


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2007)

no faves here. i just like to alternate smells so my nose doesn't get bored.

right now, its tresseme [sp?]. next will be suave lavendar. mmmmmm.


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 1, 2007)

Label M. its smells gorgeous and it cleanses and repairs your hair, I get it at Toni and Guy


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm currently using John Frieda's brunette line. I thought it conditions and moisturizes my hair pretty well, yet makes my colored hair stay healthier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I love Biosilk as well as Aveda's Rosemary Mint and Sap Moss.


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 13, 2007)

I have two favorites - Ojon Hydrating Thickening Shampoo and Jonathan Volumizing Shampoo.


----------



## ehill4111 (Apr 15, 2007)

natures gate jojoba shampoo


----------



## Ga_CUTIE0214 (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now I'm feeling Neutrogena Triple Mositure Cream Lather Shampoo. Leaves my hair very soft.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2007)

Biolage form Matrix.....Smells great and cleans well


----------



## hillarymarie32 (Apr 19, 2007)

My current fave is the Herbal Essences Moisture/Hydration shampoo.


----------



## iammai83 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine is FRUTRIENCE! - it makes my hair so soft and shiny - i've found with pantene weighed down my hair and herbel essence just dried it out completely - I also use after a shower my keratin glaze i got from Korea - makes my hair super shiny and no split ends! - they've also got a shampoo and conditioner range but i've yet to try it


----------



## kkkittykat (Apr 21, 2007)

I have always thought that the "shampoo" does not matter--just the "conditioner"..

karen


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 21, 2007)

I go through phases with with different salon shampoos. I don't use drugstore shampoos because they will cause build up on your hair.


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 21, 2007)

I haven't found a daily shampoo or conditioner that I still love after a couple of months.

I use Neutrogena's clarifying shampoo and Aussie's 3 minute miracle once a week, though. I hate the way both of them smell, but they work great!


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 21, 2007)

My mom and I found this "horse shampoo" at the local mexican market, and it has lactic acid and all sort of good stuff (including "horse tail extract", which must be so bogus - what is that anyway?), smells so fresh, and leaves my hair soft and clean. I've noticed that there aren't as many hairs left in my brush after I've brushed, nor in the shower. Good stuff. Don't remember what it's called though. It's not Mane &amp; Tail.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Apr 22, 2007)

After using TIGI Dumb Blonde for months, ive switched into Kerastase Anti Dandruff shampoo.It's really good at reducing my flakiness and my hair is damn soft and flowy, don't even need a conditioner!

I've done Scalp masque treatment and Hair Spa treatment, both by Loreal Kerastase.My hair was very soft for 2 weeks even after so many washes!Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## FearlessBunny (Apr 22, 2007)

I use this too. My hair feels so much better then before I started using this.


----------



## _natty (Apr 24, 2007)

im loving organic shampoos at the moment - using Alchemy Lemongrass Shampoo &amp; Alchemy Jojoba Conditioner :heart:


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a few that are my favorites and I alternate with them but they are always in my shower!

Dove for Color Treated Hair Shampoo and Conditioner

Aussie Moist Shampoo and Conditioner

Joico Volume Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## betsysgirls (Apr 24, 2007)

aveda is my favorite


----------



## christina8386 (May 1, 2007)

Im loving paul mitchell super strong shampoo at the moment, for my fine hair.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 3, 2007)

Kerastase Dandruff Control Shampoo!Awesome!


----------



## Akkemie (May 16, 2007)

Sorry it took so long :blush:

Chagrin Valley All Natural Handmade Soap


----------



## MissOli (May 16, 2007)

gosh had such a hard time finding the right shampoo for me, but I have finally found the one for me : Head &amp; Shoulders - menthol love how it smells and feel...very fresh!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 16, 2007)

I don't have a favorite. I rotate the shampoos in my shower every few days.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 17, 2007)

PPS - Silk Hair Hydrant


----------



## snowjesh (May 21, 2007)

yet to find one perfect:-(


----------



## nibjet (May 21, 2007)

Swartzkopf smooth control shampoo and conditioner, and Redken Smooth Down shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Barbette (May 22, 2007)

An all natural hair-face-body brand called Wild Nature, I discovered it in Australia during my visit there, I love all natural products, it really is the best for you in and out.

Their shampoo and conditioner is made up out of Aloe Vera and some other very helpful natural sources, it leaves my hair amazing, it has never been so soft. It is great for treated/colored hair, it is just heaven!


----------



## sweetsweettart (May 22, 2007)

I love Brocato Cloud Nine and Regis olive oil leave in conditioner and deep conditioning mask... they have no fillers or silicones or sulfates, just natural good stuff for the hair to absorb


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (May 24, 2007)

well i'm usually a Pantene Pro- V fan, but i am addicted to all Garnier Fructis products. Their shampoo and conditioners not only helps give you healthy hair, but it smells great too!


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

I have quite a few that I use, depending on the look I'm after, the weather, what my hair requires and such. I like using Lush's "BIG" Shampoo occasionally, as a bit of a treat for my hair, as it gives gorgeous results, but is a bit too much for my hair to use on a regular basis. Godiva is also great for when my hair needs some heavy softening [its a 2-in-1, but I use it with conditioner anyway - I'm too used to spending plenty of time on my hair to skip a step].

Otherwise, its mostly Matrix/Biolage.

Oh, and in response to _natty, Alchemy and A'kin is gorgeous! I went through a big phase using their Ylang Ylang and Lavender Shampoos.


----------



## Nicholyse (May 26, 2007)

I only use Redken All Soft shampoo and cond., unless I come across something that gets better reviews or seems like it might be crazy better. So far, I haven't found it.


----------



## chocobon (May 26, 2007)

L'Oreal Elvive Shampoo and conditioner!!


----------



## clgtz (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been using OJON and have never had more compliments on my hair !!! So, I guess I like it best.


----------



## katee (Jun 8, 2007)

My new HG shampoo is the revitalizing shampoo (and also conditioner) from a local spa I go to. The stuff is awesome. Apparently the secret ingredient in this sls-free potion is sea kelp bioferment. It leaves my hair thick, lush, and totally manageable. The ONLY problem - it also makes my hair grow ALOT faster which means coloring my hair more frequently. I'm more than happy to live with that in return for no more bad hair days.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 9, 2007)

I love Revlon Color Extend.


----------



## sarahgr (Jun 9, 2007)

Redken ExtremÃ©, Redken Smooth Down, Kerastase Bain De Force...


----------



## c a r m e n (Jun 10, 2007)

Fredrick Fekai Blonde shampoo!!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 10, 2007)

I really don't have a favorite, I just use whatever around.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 14, 2007)

Currently ThermaSilk heat activated Shampoo and Conditioner.



Babyangel


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 16, 2007)

I struggled, literally for TWO YEARS trying to find a shampoo and conditioner that would make my hair smooth and soft like everyone elses. Mine is horribly dry, and it has been since I was a kid.

Aussie MOIST. After the first wash my hair was SOOOO soft I almost couldn't believe it. I still can't.


----------



## AmyLyn (Jun 18, 2007)

I LOVE the Pureology line, it is great for keeping your color truer longer. It is expensive but there is very little water in it, so it is VERY concentrated and you don't use much at all. I use Pureology Volumizing Shampoo and Pureology Hydrating Conditioner. I also use the Pureology Root Lifter on my roots before I blow dry..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2007)

i decided to try garnier ultra doux, the shampoo with honey and chamomile. it's made for blondes, but i read somewhere light brunettes can use those shampoos too. so far it's good.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 18, 2007)

john frieda and garneir fructis


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 20, 2007)

I've yet to find my hg shampoo and conditioner sadly


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 20, 2007)

ohh i like garnier too....i have super thick hair soo it helps me straigtner my hair out!!


----------



## *hana* (Jun 20, 2007)

tigi oatmeal &amp;honey


----------



## proverbsgrl (Jun 21, 2007)

brocato cloud 9..just started using it a few months ago..it is sulfate-free.


----------



## m3lissa (Jun 22, 2007)

I love Molton Brown and Bain de Terre. They lather up nicely and smell so good =)


----------



## Brittluvsmusic (Jun 23, 2007)

I personally am in love with Ojon hair products. They've made my thick, wavy hair softer, shiner and less frizzy. Plus, they smell great.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

i do like all Garnier products!


----------



## CassBH (Jun 27, 2007)

I just started using the most AWESOME shampoo and conditioner. Gentle, non-stripping, makes my hair shine!!! And believe me, if you all have read my posts, you KNOW how picky I am!!!

Here is a link. Check it out:

ShiKai Natural Hair Care

Just so you know, I am pretty sure you can only find this stuff in health food stores or places like Whole Foods.

Try them! They rock!


----------



## janierose (Jun 27, 2007)

Definetely Aveda Sap Moss Shampoo &amp; Conditioner!!


----------



## deeraee (Jun 27, 2007)

I am loving the Alterna 10 shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## weavee (Jun 28, 2007)

I like alchemy, organic shampoo. I avoid shampoos w SLS &amp; loads of chemical they weaken the hair shaft &amp; cause hair to break/fall out.


----------



## coco-nut (Jun 28, 2007)

I started using Alchemy after my hair started falling out. Before that I was using John Freida's Brilliant Red.


----------



## girly_girl (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm still new here so please forgive me, but what does HG mean? My shampoo I'm loving right now is Redken Extreme. I normally switch around looking for something better, but I think this might be the best. My husband got it for me $50.00 for the shampoo &amp; conditioner 1 liter. I guess I better like it after him paying so much for it. Has anyone else used this if so do you like it? I've been using it for 2 days.


----------



## Estrelinha (Sep 27, 2007)

I use Pantene. My hair tends to get used to shampoos and the effect dies...so I haven't found a favorite yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheerBear (Sep 27, 2007)

For coarser hair like my own, I like Redken All Soft


----------



## bCreative (Sep 27, 2007)

To be honest I don't have a favorite shampoo. It changes all the time!!


----------



## seraphim (Sep 28, 2007)

I only use Lush shampoo. I used to love pantene but as much as it "worked", it caused build up which made my hair get "used" to it and thus it stopped working unless I washed it with a "clarifying" shampoo. Lush shampoos don't leave buildup so I can use it for as long as I want (until I want to try another Lush shampoo puck =D)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 28, 2007)

For the past few months I've been using Matrix Sleek Look shampoo and conditioner, and I love it.


----------



## sonjahuld (Sep 28, 2007)

milk_shake Shampoo Love it!


----------



## lilprettylucy (Sep 28, 2007)

I replied to this thread once already, but I ran out of that shampoo and found something else.

I'm a poor student now and decided to experiment with Aussie because it's like, 3 bucks a bottle. LOVE it!

I have the Sun-Touched Shine shampoo and the Making Waves conditioner. I actually haven't had a bad hair day since buying them. My hair is shiny and soft, plus it keeps the waves at a nice level, so I can actually go to class without drying my hair and not worry that it looks dull and flat. I'm actually very pleasantly surprised.


----------

